# Last Paph. Update..



## paph_mania (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi everyone
I lost from page 3 month ago  update some Paph :rollhappy:
Update the last Paph blooming 



1. Paph. godefroyae 







2. Paph. godefroyae






3. Paph. leucochilum






4. Paph. leucochilum






5. Paph. leucochilum






6. Paph. rungsuriyanum The last flower of this season 





7. Paph. S.gratrix (bellatulum x godefroyae)






8. Paph delenatii x hangianum nice Hybrids 






9. Paph. niveum big Flower  :clap:






10. Paph. leucochilum 







Thanks :clap:


----------



## Chicago Chad (Sep 2, 2014)

So from what you have seen, what is the blooming season for the rungs?

That godefroyae is fantastic.


----------



## paph_mania (Sep 2, 2014)

Chicago Chad said:


> So from what you have seen, what is the blooming season for the rungs?
> 
> That godefroyae is fantastic.



Thanks 
For rungs on May - Jul , that plant be the last


----------



## NYEric (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks for sharing. #1 has great color and super nice pattern, #5 looks fantastic. Is that one plant? The In-Charm Handel looks great also. #4 & #10 have spots on the pouch, therefore they should be labeled godefroyae.


----------



## couscous74 (Sep 2, 2014)

Wow, real beauties!


----------



## paph_mania (Sep 2, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Thanks for sharing. #1 has great color and super nice pattern, #5 looks fantastic. Is that one plant? The In-Charm Handel looks great also. #4 & #10 have spots on the pouch, therefore they should be labeled godefroyae.



Thanks Friend  

#5. one plant one stem two flower


----------



## NYEric (Sep 2, 2014)

Sweet. Do you take them to judging? It should do very well.


----------



## eggshells (Sep 2, 2014)

No. 2 is my pick


----------



## NYEric (Sep 2, 2014)

Nice but the petal saturation of #10!!!


----------



## eggshells (Sep 2, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Nice but the petal saturation of #10!!!



I have something similar to No. 10 (just black pigment than red) but you should see ISA39 crosses. Those are nice and has huge flowers.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm surprised we have not seen the red godefroyae and bellatulum yet.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 2, 2014)

Wow -- what a collection!


----------



## abax (Sep 2, 2014)

All the leuco. are gorgeous. I can only dream!


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 3, 2014)

Wow, once more  !!!! Jean


----------



## Stella (Sep 3, 2014)

I like them all, but number 1 and number 8 are the most beautiful for me....
Thanks for sharing !!!


----------



## Lmpgs (Sep 3, 2014)

I missed this post!! Marvelous godefroyaes and leucochilums


----------



## troy (Sep 3, 2014)

Great variations of godefroyaes, never heard of rungsuriyanum, can you elaborate on that one please


----------



## NYEric (Sep 3, 2014)

Use the forum jump below and in Site areas, "search" for it.


----------



## slipperscout (Sep 3, 2014)

*Experience with Mania Orchids*

Based upon the experience of a single order of a Godefroyae and concolor purchased last year, I would not hesitate to place another order with this dealer. Orders require an USDA import permit and delivery takes a couple of weeks, but the flower quality of his brachy material far exceeds any of that which has been bred in the USA. Great material if you can grow brachys well!


----------



## labskaus (Sep 3, 2014)

Beautiful flowers, without exception! The niveum is pretty nice.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Sep 3, 2014)

I just wanted to come back to the photos and really emphasize how much I like #1 and #3. I never see ones like this around here. When I do, they come from your side of the world. Perhaps one can make it to Eggshells?!


----------



## paph_mania (Sep 3, 2014)

troy said:


> Great variations of godefroyaes, never heard of rungsuriyanum, can you elaborate on that one please



You can Search on Site 

Thanks you


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 3, 2014)

amazing flowers. 
#1 is incredible.


----------



## Leo_5313 (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow! All very nice. The rungsuriyanum is cute.


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 4, 2014)

slipperscout said:


> Based upon the experience of a single order of a Godefroyae and concolor purchased last year, I would not hesitate to place another order with this dealer. Orders require an USDA import permit and delivery takes a couple of weeks, but the flower quality of his brachy material far exceeds any of that which has been bred in the USA. Great material if you can grow brachys well!



I second this comment as well.

Beautiful stuff. I'm happy you found us again to post!


----------

